# Wago Enocean TF61J einbinden????



## Odulo (27 Januar 2019)

Hallo zusammen,
ich versuche meine Hausautomation basierend auf einer Wago 750-880 Steuerung mit einem Enocean-Funksystem Thermokon STC65 RS485 zu erweitern.

Ich möchte meine Jalousien mit Motore erweitern. Da ich nur 230 Volt in den Jalousienkästen habe würde ich gern die Funkaktoren TF61J von Eltako in Verbindung mit einem Thermokon STC65 RS485 einsetzen.
Ich habe bereit versucht den "FbEnocean_4BS_Send" zum Ansteuern des Aktors zu verwenden. Leider gibt es keinerlei Reaktion.
Beschreibung des Eltako Ansteuertelegramm im Anhang
Hier meine Einstellungen im FB
Data_byte3=0
Data_byte2=5
Data_byte1=Kommando 0x00 Stopp, 0x01 Auf, 0x02 Ab
DB0_Bit3 = 1 
                  DB0_Bit2 = 0 
                  DB0_Bit1 = 0
                  DB0_Bit5 =0 
Hat jemand diesen Aktor "Eltako TF61J eingesetzt? Welchen Fb setzte ich hier ein?
Da ich mit Enocean keinerlei Erfahrung habe bin ich um jede Hilfe dankbar.

Gruß Odulo


----------

